# ORIENT STAR Celebrates 70 Years



## StufflerMike

Orient founded 1950
Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


----------



## andyslo

“…you only happen once.”


----------



## BundyBear

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


Maybe it took them this long to finally get approval from HQ to celebrate their 70th anniversary? Better late then never as it’s commonly said.


----------



## BundyBear

Lena Michaels said:


> Celebrating its 70th anniversary in 2021, ORIENT STAR announces the new additions to its Contemporary Collection..
> ..
> In celebration of this special anniversary, ORIENT STAR are inviting Watchuseek readers to take part in a survey with the chance of winning an ORIENT STAR Layered Skeleton.
> ..
> *In a bid to get to know their global fan-base better, ORIENT STAR would like to ask Watchuseek readers to partake in a **consumer survey**, offering one lucky reader the chance to win an ORIENT STAR Layered Skeleton watch for themselves.
> 
> For your chance to win ….
> *


LOL. As usual, contest rules states that contest only open to 48 states of CONUS and Canada. Hardly “global”.

The survey form is set up like an email grab to send more spam.

Pointless for any global WUS members to participate and Orient isn’t sold in my part of the world anyway.


----------



## StufflerMike

BundyBear said:


> Maybe it took them this long to finally get approval from HQ to celebrate their 70th anniversary?


Unlikely. They already advertised for the 70th anniversary on the Inhorgenta in Feb. 2020.

Press Release *February 16th, 2021*: „ORIENT STAR launches new Layered Skeleton watch with an imaginative textile patterned dial inspired by business fashion“.

“Celebrating its 70th anniversary this year, ORIENT STAR announces the latest addition to its Contemporary Collection, the Layered Skeleton. The four new watches, which include one limited-edition 70th anniversary model, are inspired by the elegant layering of fabrics, drapes, curves and textiles seen in business suits. Based on the theme of “NOWHERE, NOW HERE” (meaning, nowhere else to be found, but it's here now) the Layered Skelton combines unique aesthetics and modern technologies and feature an original dial design incorporating textile patterns. This stylish, new design provides a perfect accent for any business occasion.“ 

Recognize parts of the text ? No news though.


----------



## BundyBear

StufflerMike said:


> Unlikely. They already advertised for the 70th anniversary on the Inhorgenta in Feb. 2020.
> 
> Press Release *February 16th, 2021*: „ORIENT STAR launches new Layered Skeleton watch with an imaginative textile patterned dial inspired by business fashion“.
> 
> “Celebrating its 70th anniversary this year, ORIENT STAR announces the latest addition to its Contemporary Collection, the Layered Skeleton. The four new watches, which include one limited-edition 70th anniversary model, are inspired by the elegant layering of fabrics, drapes, curves and textiles seen in business suits. Based on the theme of “NOWHERE, NOW HERE” (meaning, nowhere else to be found, but it's here now) the Layered Skelton combines unique aesthetics and modern technologies and feature an original dial design incorporating textile patterns. This stylish, new design provides a perfect accent for any business occasion.“
> 
> Recognize parts of the text ? No news though.


I was trying hard to be sarcastic but I failed miserably [emoji20]

Like I said, the contest is an email grab. Agree with you this is no news.


----------



## abduksion

It’s a shame their not well known like Seiko and even Citizen. Does anyone remember their Royal Orient line?


----------



## Russ1965

Covid, possibly.

Weren't the recent Tokyo Olympics referred to as the 2020 Olympics?


----------



## manolito

Lena Michaels said:


> Celebrating its 70th anniversary in 2021, ORIENT STAR announces the new additions to its Contemporary Collection, the Layered Skeleton. The four new watches, which include one limited-edition 70th anniversary model, are inspired by the elegant layering of fabrics, drapes, curves and textiles seen in business suits. In celebration of this special anniversary, ORIENT STAR are inviting Watchuseek readers to take part in a survey with the chance of winning an ORIENT STAR Layered Skeleton.
> 
> ORIENT STAR is a Japanese watch brand, internationally known and respected for producing its own watch designs and craftsmanship, as well as in-house movements. Established in 1951, ORIENT STAR is the luxury counterpart to ORIENT Watches. The name “STAR” embodies the brand’s goal of creating timepieces that outshine all others in the watch world in respect of design, components, and manufacturing. The mission: offer fine quality, attainable timepieces with enduring style. Movements, both mechanical and quartz, are manufactured in-house where ORIENT ensures the highest possible quality for its customers. Functionality is teamed with timeless style, as is evident throughout its existing collections.
> 
> There are three collections within the ORIENT and ORIENT STAR brands – the Contemporary which offers various case sizes from less than 31mm to over 40mm, the Classic which has a range of beautiful, refined watches featuring date functions and power reserve indicators, and the Sports which is urban in style and provides 200 meters water resistance. Whether you prefer a dress watch or a dive watch, there’s a watch for you.
> 
> This year ORIENT STAR is pleased to introduce this new addition to its Contemporary Collection, the Layered Skeleton. Japan is known for its innovative and contemporary take on men’s fashion and so it only seems fitting that ORIENT STAR sought to embed such designs in its dials, referencing fine suiting.
> 
> View attachment 16346173
> 
> 
> The new Layered Skeleton has a two-layer dial featuring motifs incorporating suit fabric. The upper layer dial represents the outer material of a suit and is designed with a herringbone pattern, while the lower layer dial has a paisley pattern with a sheen reminiscent of Cupra lining. The contrasting fabrics provide a unique accent to the overall look of the watch.
> 
> The semi-skeleton opening on the dial is paisley shaped, revealing the inner workings of the hand-winding mechanical movement, the in-house 46-F6 series which has an impressive power reserve of 50 hours. This sense of depth combined with the textile patterns turns the watch into a statement-piece.
> 
> The dial is available in brown herringbone, black herringbone, and white herringbone. The brown and black herringbone models are combined with a navy-blue paisley design, providing textural contrast. As a delicate alternative, the white herringbone model is finished with a simple silver-colored lower layer, whilst the blue colored skeletonized hands add a pop of color. There is also a limited-edition model to celebrate the 70th anniversary of ORIENT STAR, featuring a layered green dial highlighted with a navy-blue gradation, limited to just 1,400 pieces worldwide.
> 
> View attachment 16346174
> 
> 
> The Layered Skeleton has a dual-curved sapphire crystal and the watch is teamed with a SUS316L stainless steel bracelet.
> 
> To learn more about the ORIENT STAR Layered Skeleton timepiece, visit ORIENT Watch Global Site | Homepage.
> 
> *In a bid to get to know their global fan-base better, ORIENT STAR would like to ask Watchuseek readers to partake in a **consumer survey**, offering one lucky reader the chance to win an ORIENT STAR Layered Skeleton watch for themselves.
> 
> For your chance to win your very own ORIENT STAR timepiece, please **just click this link** (or the image below) and fill out the survey.*
> 
> Contest Rules & Regulations
> 
> *
> View attachment 16346175
> *


thanks for the info. beautiful watches.


----------



## Petrus001

Interestingly, January 6 marks the traditional celebration of the three Kings of the Orient, guided by the Star! Congratulations to Orient Star on its impeccable “timing”!


----------



## biglove

I hate skeleton dials and “open heart” watches. Every last one ever made.


----------



## Petrus001

I have a couple of suggestions for Orient Star, one of my favorite brands:

1. Radial symmetry. In keeping with a “star”, focus on radially symmetric designs that burst from the center of the dial. Sword indices with a central ridge. Linear hour markers. (For some reason Arabic numerals as in the Heritage Gothic, or with cruciform symmetry as in the Outdoor Sports 3-6-9-12, also work very well. I love it). The “classic”, “standard”, and “basic” are prefect in the symmetry department. They look like a shining “star”. 

As one can verify on the private seller forum these simple and elegant designs now compete pretty vigorously with the SARBs, which have skyrocketed in price on the secondary market due to their elegance, simplicity, and functionality.

2. Eliminate clutter. I love having a power reserve. It is a needed utility tool. But it should be found when sought for; otherwise unseen. I would make it a more muted background color similar to that of the dial. Like dark grey on a black dial with otherwise silver indices. Or how about this as an idea I just thought of: put the power reserve in the transparent case BACK. There is really no time you need to see it other than when taking the watch off.

I like the concept of an “open heart”. Unfortunately all executions of this (not just Orient Star) that I have seen look like open heart surgery. Sorry to say this because I love me my Orient Stars. I just don’t like that cluttered and asymmetrical look. One design cue to emulate might be the Breguet tourbillon, which places the cutaway centrally and therefore symmetrically. But that probably would require an unacceptable movement overhaul. I say: Just keep it simple.

Also, if going for a business suit theme, use a more sartorial branding, such as “vented”, “cutaway”, “tailor’s cut”, brogue (for something with holes in it), but not “skeleton”. That sounds like a Halloween costume which is not what you’re going for. 

3. Do nothing to the build quality. Orient Mako was my first and best automatic watch. I wore it 24/7 for literally years with not a single issue. In many ways I wish I had never tried anything else, because it had everything - dressy elegance, lume, screw down crown water resistance, and dead on accurate. My Orient Stars have been the same, with added elegance and finishing. They can be worn literally anywhere. 

Best wishes to Orient Star on another 70 years of excellence. 

I think of a song I’ve been hearing the past few weeks: “Field and fountain, moor and mountain, following yonder star. Star of wonder, star of night, star with royal beauty bright, westward leading still proceeding, guide us to thy perfect light”. That’s a different Star in the East but worth emulating.


----------



## johant

Lena Michaels said:


> *For your chance to win your very own ORIENT STAR timepiece, please **just click this link** (or the image below) and fill out the survey.*


Nice competition.

Not nice that you exclude most of the world, apart from the USA.

Especially not nice on a global forum, like Watchuseek.


----------



## TempusHertz

Wow. That is a good looking watch.


----------



## Kalae

All of these dials look great to me, minus the skeletonization! Do you think they would offer them with a full dial instead?


----------



## Belenos

Orient Star deserves more love - I see little said about them most of the time. The finishing is A1. You can find some insane quality watches around $300 on ebay. I would love to see them produce a 28,800vph movement. I think they have a real opportunity to produce replacements for the outgoing Seiko halo models like the Alpinist, SARB033, SNKs, etc.


----------



## Batboy

Indeed, Orient Star makes surprisingly very high-quality pieces.


----------



## HughGlass

Would be interested if not "skeletonized." As it is, well to remain decent, I will leave it at that.


----------



## Beardy89

Very nice!


----------



## JohnM67

Nice watches but I wish they would bring back some of their older models with more traditional styling.

Examples from the web:

WZ0121FD:











WZ0341FD:


----------



## RLC

CLICK BAIT....just mining for ad info. No thanks.


----------



## tppalmsprings

These watches have been out for at least two years. What’s with this fake story?


----------



## Jacklab

Discriminatory lottery ... An awkward style fall ...


----------



## Bards

As usual on this forum there is the assumption that only US citizens (in the lower 48 states at that) somehow read or participate here. Nice work fools.


----------



## StufflerMike

tppalmsprings said:


> These watches have been out for at least two years. What’s with this fake story?


I wouldn‘t say it is fake. It‘s more like copy and paste from sponsor‘s press releases without checking the facts/story/timeline. And (maybe) not knowing much about the sponsor‘s model line-up.


----------



## ORIENTEurope

Beardy89 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## ORIENTEurope

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


Dear Mike, 

We hope you are well. We are celebrating that the ORIENT STAR 70th Anniversary that took place last year, and are looking to receive feedback from key fans and watch enthusiasts so that we can better our collections for the years to come.

Very best, 

The team at ORIENT Watches


----------



## ORIENTEurope

BundyBear said:


> I was trying hard to be sarcastic but I failed miserably [emoji20]
> 
> Like I said, the contest is an email grab. Agree with you this is no news.


Thank you for your comment. Email addresses provided will not be stored or used for any marketing purposes. It is simply so that we can reach the lucky winner.


----------



## ORIENTEurope

Petrus001 said:


> I have a couple of suggestions for Orient Star, one of my favorite brands:
> 
> 1. Radial symmetry. In keeping with a “star”, focus on radially symmetric designs that burst from the center of the dial. Sword indices with a central ridge. Linear hour markers. (For some reason Arabic numerals as in the Heritage Gothic, or with cruciform symmetry as in the Outdoor Sports 3-6-9-12, also work very well. I love it). The “classic”, “standard”, and “basic” are prefect in the symmetry department. They look like a shining “star”.
> 
> As one can verify on the private seller forum these simple and elegant designs now compete pretty vigorously with the SARBs, which have skyrocketed in price on the secondary market due to their elegance, simplicity, and functionality.
> 
> 2. Eliminate clutter. I love having a power reserve. It is a needed utility tool. But it should be found when sought for; otherwise unseen. I would make it a more muted background color similar to that of the dial. Like dark grey on a black dial with otherwise silver indices. Or how about this as an idea I just thought of: put the power reserve in the transparent case BACK. There is really no time you need to see it other than when taking the watch off.
> 
> I like the concept of an “open heart”. Unfortunately all executions of this (not just Orient Star) that I have seen look like open heart surgery. Sorry to say this because I love me my Orient Stars. I just don’t like that cluttered and asymmetrical look. One design cue to emulate might be the Breguet tourbillon, which places the cutaway centrally and therefore symmetrically. But that probably would require an unacceptable movement overhaul. I say: Just keep it simple.
> 
> Also, if going for a business suit theme, use a more sartorial branding, such as “vented”, “cutaway”, “tailor’s cut”, brogue (for something with holes in it), but not “skeleton”. That sounds like a Halloween costume which is not what you’re going for.
> 
> 3. Do nothing to the build quality. Orient Mako was my first and best automatic watch. I wore it 24/7 for literally years with not a single issue. In many ways I wish I had never tried anything else, because it had everything - dressy elegance, lume, screw down crown water resistance, and dead on accurate. My Orient Stars have been the same, with added elegance and finishing. They can be worn literally anywhere.
> 
> Best wishes to Orient Star on another 70 years of excellence.
> 
> I think of a song I’ve been hearing the past few weeks: “Field and fountain, moor and mountain, following yonder star. Star of wonder, star of night, star with royal beauty bright, westward leading still proceeding, guide us to thy perfect light”. That’s a different Star in the East but worth emulating.


Thank you so much for your feedback and kind words. It is so hugely appreciated.


----------



## ORIENTEurope

RLC said:


> CLICK BAIT....just mining for ad info. No thanks.


No email addresses provided will be stored or used for marketing purposes, we are simply asking for them so that we can contact the winner, offering a prize as a thank you for taking the time to provide feedback on the brand. The aim of this article was to promote the survey, to gain an insight from watch enthusiasts, to help shape the upcoming collections.


----------



## StufflerMike

ORIENTEurope said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> We hope you are well. We are celebrating that the ORIENT STAR 70th Anniversary that took place last year, and are looking to receive feedback from key fans and watch enthusiasts so that we can better our collections for the years to come.
> 
> Very best,
> 
> The team at ORIENT Watches


That is absolutely ok with me. Still love my OrientStar.










However, the thread here started with „Celebrating its 70th anniversary in 2021“ (which was taken from a former press release text) and was edited 5d ago into „Having recently celebrated its 70th anniversary“. That‘s why I was asking the author.


----------



## ORIENTEurope

StufflerMike said:


> That is absolutely ok with me. Still love my OrientStar.
> 
> View attachment 16359835
> 
> 
> However, the thread here started with „Celebrating its 70th anniversary in 2021“ (which was taken from a former press release text) and was edited 5d ago into „Having recently celebrated its 70th anniversary“. That‘s why I was asking the author.


Dear Mike, 

Understood! We apologise for any confusion if the initial wording was incorrect, and thank you for your concern.

Very best, 

The team at ORIENT Watches


----------



## landondavid

Not a fan of skeleton dials. But, do not own one. Perhaps I could enjoy this. I have seen to many cheap, fashion branded skeleton watches. That is influencing my perception certainly. What do you like about them?


----------



## StufflerMike

landondavid said:


> Not a fan of skeleton dials. But, do not own one. Perhaps I could enjoy this. I have seen to many cheap, fashion branded skeleton watches. That is influencing my perception certainly. What do you like about them?


I would not call it a skeleton dial. It is more like an open balance or open heart dial. Not sure why OrientStar chose for „layered skeleton“.
A „real“ skeleton dial shows a lot of watchmaking tradition and craftmanship (engraving, beveled edges, blueing, rhodium plating, guilloche).

A pic always tells a lot more, so here we go with a Benzinger Skeleton.


----------



## nastang87xx

I'm not a fan of skeleton dials. Except for something like this. I think it's because they just get too out of control or look almost like the dials were damaged. These look much more cohesive.


----------



## Zzyxx2002

I'm not crazy about this watch. It's kinda interesting as if pulling back layers. However that is never an aesthetic I've liked. They do that with historical buildings to show what's been added over time, but this watch is just doing it for the look. Just my two cents


----------



## mexican98

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


i just realized that lmao


----------



## medmike

Fond of Orients in general, some of my first watches....


----------



## Aaron Skinner

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


They didn't count 2019 as a year...


----------



## Cptam

Love it! I am more into Skeleton watches and this 4 models I am finding really tempting as they have a good balance of ''Skeleton''


----------



## ancreanchor

Good to see the support from orient! They're important to this hobby.


----------



## ccmjd

Excellent, quality watches. I'll be sticking with the one I've already got...


----------



## KostakisDE

Lovely watches!


----------



## SuperDadHK

I wish they stop putting open heart and power reserve on every single watch...


----------



## quasitime

I like their version of the power reserve. Wouldn't mind the open heart going away, but the open caseback finished better - with the PR on the back.


----------



## Prince500

I wasn't sure if they were good watches or not but after reading it looks like they are quality watches. Thanks


----------



## Mister Owen

Love the classic sports watches that OS made a couple of years back, like the Standard Date or "Explorient". Generally, Orient Star is killing it in the value-for-money department. Today, the watches tend to be a bit too ornamental and old-timey for my taste. I second what @Petrus001 said re: symmetry and clutter. 

If I could have a wish: Bring back the chronos WZ0011DY/WZ0021DY . (And make those divers in 40/41mm, please.)


----------



## W4BachAZ

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


Your math is quicker than mine! Great question!


----------



## Braveheart Blue

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


It's like the 2020 Tokyo Olympics.


----------



## Braveheart Blue

Do these Orient Star watches feature normal split pins or pin/collar systems for the bracelet adjustment? I can see these aren't screws, but can't tell what is exactly.


----------



## psudc13

Interesting watch. I've looked at Orient on several occasions but have never pulled the trigger on a watch. I agree with an earlier post that its a shame they are not more well known.


----------



## MKTime

So… who got the watch, because if nobody took it, I’d gladly take it off your hands and brag on it daily!


----------



## yosukesan

StufflerMike said:


> Orient founded 1950
> Orient Star launched 1951. Why do they celebrate the 70th anniversary in 2022 ?


Original Orient was discontinued in 1948 due to labour dispute. They can be track back to 1903.


----------



## scarpeitokei

I would love to see a dress simple (maybe special dial) model and a diver one to commemorate the anniversary.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Can’t go wrong with skeleton design. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worldwide2345

I have known about these guys for quite some time now. They have some really quality watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jericho.dedios

Orient Star is fantastic! One of the best watch brands that offer budget-friendly-ish watches for those who wants a good-looking watch without breaking the bank.


----------



## Holland0

What a fine looking watch.


----------



## nsims

Great looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

That white dial is purdy!


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## SENC

Prince500 said:


> I wasn't sure if they were good watches or not but after reading it looks like they are quality watches. Thanks


In my experience they are outstanding watches. The high quality and reasonable pricing (in comparison to other watches of similar quality) make them a great value in my opinion.


----------

